# Mugger gets vexed by old school Nokia [comedy sketch]



## editor (Jun 17, 2011)

Do we like?


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2011)

I had that phone. i miss ma brick.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 17, 2011)

comedy


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that would be the reaction to my phone too:







Doesn't even have downloadable ringtones. Does have Snake II though


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 17, 2011)

Asher D.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 17, 2011)

I prefer the Flight Of The Conchords cameraphone mugging.


----------

